# Thread Organisation!



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi! :wink:

I know I'm new here but I've got a lot of experience with using car forums as I'm a member of two other car forums on the web! Because of this I'd like to offer some advice as to the design of the site and in particularly the different threads.

Firstly, I noticed that there seems to be very little topics which causes a massive amount of threads to be placed in few locations.

I would suggest having many more topics and even sub topics.

For example, Have a Mark1 Min Topic and Mark2 Main Topic, then within these have sub topics such as modifications, car care, maintenance/insurance/running costs, gallery, group buys. This just makes it more user friendly as it just seems that everything is clumped in one area!


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Just as an example, this is how the 350z forum is organised:

*Reception*
The Noticeboard
Apply for Club membership
Club member benefits & discounts

*The Lounge-Public Access*
New around here
350Z General discussion
Spotted
Website
Stuff
>_Funnies_
>_Other Cars_
>_Tangents & Tantrums_

*The Clubhouse-Members Only*
Owners Club General discussion
350Z Coupe/Roadster
Fairlady Z Coupe/Roadster
USA & Japan
Owners club regional forums
>_London & Home Counties_
>_Midlands_
>_North East England_
>_North West England_
>_South East England_
>_South West England_
>_Ireland_
>_Scotland_
>_Wales_
Member details

*The Arena*
Meets & Events-Public Access
The Main Event-Members Only

*The Garage-Members Only*
FAQ's
>_Interior_
>_Exterior_
>_Mechanical_
>_Technical Services Bulletin_
Dealer Options/Accessories/Other Memorabilia
Maintenance/Insurance/Running Costs/Warranty
Car Care
Modifications
>_Performance Mods_
>_Styling Mods_
>_Audio/Visual_

*The Marketplace*
Member benefits & discounts-Members only
Club Merchandise
Private sale-Cars
Private Sale-Parts & Stuff
Wanted
Group Buys-Members Only
Trading Partners


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The uk-mkivs Forum is set up as you say but to be honest I like the set up on here better


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

The > indicates a subforum.

I'm not saying we should copy this format. :wink:

But I do think the forums need more to them and need sub forums too! Anyone else agree or disagree? Would it even be possible to make these changes? :?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi

By the word 'Topic', I presume you mean 'Board' (a forum contains boards, and a board contains topics/threads)?

Anyway, the TT forum has been going for over 6 years now with this basic structure, and the recipe for it's success is it's simplicity.

Too many forums sub-divide, become confusing and end up being stagnent and people lose interest or a particular area becomes quiet.

Trust me mate, this forum is a winner becasue of the simple layout. We may be implementing a 'Tuning' section soon (in teh next version of the TTF), but the basic concept will probably remain the same.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I do think that the main "UK TT Forum" should be renamed to "TT Forum MK1" in the same way there is "TT Forum MK2"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I do think that the main "UK TT Forum" should be renamed to "TT Forum MK1" in the same way there is "TT Forum MK2"


Disagree Richard...

The MKII Forum, at its origination, was started as a temporary forum. There is already a certain amount of rivalry, albeit pretty friendly (mostly), and personally I think if the main forum was renamed the MKI forum it would only serve to force even more of a divide between the two sets owners.

At the end of the day we are all TT drivers and this is _The_ TT Forum, why split it up into rival factions? :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Hi
> 
> By the word 'Topic', I presume you mean 'Board' (a forum contains boards, and a board contains topics/threads)?
> 
> ...


Superbly put.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I do think that the main "UK TT Forum" should be renamed to "TT Forum MK1" in the same way there is "TT Forum MK2"
> ...


I think it should be split. My B6 A4 is a different car to the older B5 A4 and most forums cater for them separetly. If you don't then there will a lot of confusion.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Leave well alone, I always "view new since last visit" anyway.
H.


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Hi
> 
> By the word 'Topic', I presume you mean 'Board' (a forum contains boards, and a board contains topics/threads)?
> 
> ...


Yes sorry that's what I meant. :wink:

Without meaning to sound disrespectful (and I know i'm pretty new) but I think you have too high an opinion of the organisation of this forum.

Even on other forums, the 'tt' forum attracts a lot of criticism due to its percieved lack of organisation.

I'll have to admit that even I have one major issue with this forum that I do think should be rectified because I believe it to be quite a serious issue.

The issue is with regards to the small number of boards and complete lack of sub-forums within this forum. It doesn't crete much of an issue within this particular board (Site News) but it does create a massive issue in the other boards. Because every topic about the TT Mark 2 is crammed into one board, many threads get lost within the condensed mass of threads and thus get ignored by other members. I have found this to be particularly annoying when i've needed questions answered and I notice that my threads have remained unanswered and dropped to like page 3 in the board, which lets face it, most people ignore the threads past page 1!

I do agree with you that too many divisions can get confusing and end up unused but I believe that having none (as this forum currently has) you are creating the same problem. 

I believe this can be rectified by just including a few subforums so people can navigate to the right areas quickly or direct questions to the relative people easily. For example, in the TT Mark 2 board you could have sub-forums for ICE, Styling Mods, Performance mods, Ordering, News. These would definitly make it easier for people so they can find what they want quickly and easily. Just as an example, it took me ages to find out something i needed to find out about the Bose system. Being able to search a specific ICE sub-forum would have made it a lot easier.

Surely you can't be against this? 

Sorry if this argument was long winded, but I just wanted to get my point across. I believe this forum is great but could (and really should) be improved for the benefit of all members.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


I fully agree Paul (scoTTy) the MK2 will have different resolutions to the same problems.


----------



## Potertedtard12 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://bestdanitykane.info/movies/


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Potertedtard12 said:


> http://bestdanitykane.info/movies/


*don't play this - trojan hidden in codec link *


----------

